
Apple discontinued the last MacBook Pro with a function row - owenwil
https://twitter.com/ow/status/1148572984912883713
======
tannhaeuser
What? That was the only one I remotely considered when I had a bit of money to
spend earlier this year for running some graphic apps (after working on an XPS
for years now). While obviously Apple knows best which models are selling, as
a vi user I absolutely have no use for a touch bar, and won't buy one, ever.

What's "pro" with Apple machines these days? If anything, "pro" should stand
for having options like non-glare displays, ports, and proper keyboards. My
old 2003 PowerBook I used for a long time had an exchangeable battery,
exchangeable RAM, PCMCIA, ports, etc. But Apple has kept (or even raised) the
prices from the PowerBook times, yet only delivers shiny, super-slim, useless
all-inclusive notebooks. It hurts to loose Apple as supplier.

------
lordleft
Thinkpads are growing increasingly appealing to me. I just feel less and less
at home with Apple Computing products.

------
ratbum
That's a bit of a shame.

------
fofolo
nooo, I don't want the touch bar

